# Web member Newsletter



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The Web member pdf newsletter has been sent out - if you didn't receive your copy then please let us know.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi John,

Do full members get this newsletter as well?

Declan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

04DTT said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Do full members get this newsletter as well?
> 
> ...


No Declan because it is taken from the absoluTTe just released so you already have all th info .


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

04DTT said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Do full members get this newsletter as well?
> 
> ...


I did.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The Reps and committee were sent copies , we could do with an Ireland rep though Dec :wink:


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R (May 2, 2009)

Got my copy the other day. Was a good read... I'll have to see what the funds are looking like after Xmas and order the back issues.


----------

